

Popcorn Time Just Went Mobile - beniaminmincu
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/13/popcorn-time-is-now-on-android/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
X41
i think this should be mentioned

[http://www.reddit.com/r/time4popcorn/comments/24a7qd/why_tim...](http://www.reddit.com/r/time4popcorn/comments/24a7qd/why_time4popcorn_is_incredibly_dangerous/)

i would recommend show box as a mobile alternative and the original popcorn
time for your PC

